# Deer liver safe?



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

Someone gave me deer liver that has been frozen for an entire year. is that safe to feed to my dogs?
Thanks!


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

I don't feed organs from wild game. No particular proven reason. Just thinking parasites.


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

Hydrated deer liver is one of my dogs very favorite treats. However, it stinks up the house when you make it.


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

I have fed it after freezing for a long time.


----------



## astrovan2487 (May 29, 2014)

I would not feed raw organ meat from wild game animals without at least having it frozen awhile. I hunt a lot and can tell you that even in the winter when you gut out a deer, the organs, mostly intestines/stomach will have tiny worms visibly moving all over the place….oops just noticed you said it was frozen a long time, I'd say it's safe then.


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

astrovan2487 said:


> I would not feed raw organ meat from wild game animals without at least having it frozen awhile. I hunt a lot and can tell you that even in the winter when you gut out a deer, the organs, mostly intestines/stomach will have tiny worms visibly moving all over the place….oops just noticed you said it was frozen a long time, I'd say it's safe then.


Vet gave e the OK. I cut it up and it looks beautiful.


----------



## WIBackpacker (Jan 9, 2014)

My overzealous brother in law once showed me how to identify and cut out liver flukes from deer. It seriously grossed me out and remains ingrained in my memory, they're rather large and disgusting. If you have a domestic animal butchered and they find liver flukes (in a lamb, etc)- that organ is usually "condemned" and tossed in the trash, while the rest of the carcass is still just fine for consumption.

Even after freezing for a few months and careful inspection for any sign of parasites, I cook deer liver throughly, chop into small pieces, and use for treats instead. I realize this may not be necessary, but I'd rather be careful (and comfortable with my choice), while still not wasting any of the animal.


----------



## Creed34 (Feb 3, 2021)

wolfy dog said:


> Someone gave me deer liver that has been frozen for an entire year. is that safe to feed to my dogs?
> Thanks!


Freezing tbe deer meat 24 to 48 hours kills parasites. I use raw venison and it has been an amazing source for my dogs! Helps with shedding etc.


----------

